# Bonding



## Zelda (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll admit this is a stupid question. But here goes anyway. How do you use a snuggle sack when bonding? Do I stick Popper in it and carry him around? He doesn't seem to like being held. He would rather sit under a log(Made of plastic, it's an aquarium decoration), or run around in the playpen finding his mealworms. I'll admit since the weather has been nice and it's light out later he hasn't been getting the amount of attention he used to. He's also a crab when I wake him up before he wants to get up. So I thought if I carry him around with me, he would figure out that it ain't that bad. Any information will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks sooo much.

PS. One of the reasons he's not getting the attention too is because it stays light longer and when I do bring him out to play, I'm afraid I'll fall asleep on the floor and he'll sneak out of his play pen.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

i guess it depends on when your hedgie wakes up... but I know Dexter likes to wake up at around 9-9:30 so I usually take him out of his cage at 8, put him in his bag, and sit and watch TV or go on my comp until I feel him start to wake up. Then, I put him in his play pen and let him run around (mostly to get all the poop out of him) for about 10 minutes and then i let him crawl around on me for like 20 minutes. Then at around 10:30ish I put him in his cage and watch him eat/drink/run and then pet him, say goodnight, and leave him for the night.

Sometimes during the day I just put him in his bag and he goes right back to sleep and I walk around with him or read with him
It just depends on how much time I have that day

The snuggle sack is more for when they're sleepy, because when they're awake they want nothing to do with it haha


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I used to use a snuggle sack when Kashi was still uncomfortable with me. Now I don't anymore because he doesn't care whether he is out in the open with me :lol:

Kashi is also crabby at first when I take him out. he wil roll into a half ball and glare at me disapprovingly, but it doesn't take long for hm to unball and find a comfy place to cuddle and sleep


----------

